# 4/6/11



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Windy, muddy, nasty, poor visability. We did well when we could see them.


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

*nice*

Very nice mess of fish. Dirty water or not, that is a damn good trip. :thumbsup:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Thats Right.


----------



## SENRTT57 (Mar 10, 2011)

Damn


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Perserverance pays off. It doesn't pay to be a fair weather fisherman. Fine mess of fish.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Damn it son Another nice mess. Ya'll didn't run into Capt. Bobby at the ramp when you got back did you?


----------



## GrandSlam (Oct 22, 2007)

That S/E wind last night kinda limited where you could go. However it looks like you did very well. Congrats.


----------



## feebleoldman (Feb 23, 2011)

*Great trip*

Thats a great catch, and you say the weather and water was bad. I would kill for a catch like that on a perfect night.


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Would not have gone last night but NOAA called for winds laying down around 10pm and fog rolling in around 1am. Boy were they wrong. Saw no other boats on the water last night. Once again, viz was terrible, wind was blowing hard, water was muddy, choppy, and nasty....I love this kind of fishing.


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

this is wat happens to the flounders that ends up in my cooler


----------

